# Montana giftsssss YES THEY ARE HERE!!!



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pics to come muahahahahaha. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BTW... The Roco WC is veeeery light.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

BTW Warp, Chad included a Magura tee shirt in my order, are you JEALOUS? 

I bet you have a bunch in your closet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Teaser, sorry but it is a phone pic... at least is evidence


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Teaser, sorry but it is a phone pic... at least is evidence


Ooops! the shock is misaligned, did you noticed it?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pic with spring installed (rebound adjustment knob was removed to install the spring)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp: The spring is a 300x3.24, fits quite nicely.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

looking good, tacu!

BTW, what wheels will you wun in this steed? R U moving the parts from your old ride over?


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats. Nice looking Rocco. 

Post your review of it when you get a chance to break it in.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Running WTB Dual Duty FR back, Mavic EX 729 front, but I'll be changing that WTB to a Mavic 729/721 and a Hope Pro II hub near the future.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Welcome to the Roco sweetness, my young padawan... You won't believe the butta feeling of that crap!:thumbsup: 

As for the Maggie stuff... Yeah, jealous... No, I don't have maggie tee's... Just a keyring and couple brakes from them.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

when is the frame coming? congrats on the shock!!! what size is it? I could break it in for you in the old six ... lemme know


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Size: 8.5" x 2.5"
Frame ETA: 28th February


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

A 300 lb spring??? How much do you weigh? 40 kilos???


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> A 300 lb spring??? How much do you weigh? 40 kilos???


light dude plus a 2.5" stroke....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

55 kilos, 2.64:1 ratio, 2.5 stroke.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Meh, new ETA on the frame: March 3rd.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Meh, new ETA on the frame: March 3rd.


Sucks, bro...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, but meh... c'est la vie


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tacu....

Check this one out if you haven't... but you most probably already saw it...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=388239


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Warp, I've already seen the thread, but thanks!

Frame still in customs, expected to leave by Thursday...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Thanks Warp, I've already seen the thread, but thanks!
> 
> Frame still in customs, expected to leave by Thursday...


Sucks, bro... I want to meet "La Perra Brava".:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm desperate...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, I'm desperate...


Are you riding anything??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nop, three weeks ago I went to SNT with 545 Rincon..

I was gonna make a rude joke, but it was too much


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I was gonna make a rude joke, but it was too much


:lol:

Yeah, me puse de a pechito...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Now that Montana deliveries are mentioned....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-03









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-03


----------

